# Triplets!!



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 18, 2020)

My first time blooming Magic Lantern that finished its bloom in January has surprised me with three new growths!  
This plant is expected to grow into a nice little clump very fast. 
No special additives were given to the plant. Just a strong willing plant.


----------



## Cheoah (Apr 18, 2020)

Exciting! Nice plant.


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 19, 2020)

Very nice! Great photo as well.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 20, 2020)

Cheoah said:


> Exciting! Nice plant.


Thank you! It is always very nice to see more than one new growth popping up on these plants, especially when it's for their first time.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 20, 2020)

tomkalina said:


> Very nice! Great photo as well.


Thank you, Tom.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Apr 21, 2020)

Great growth. Looks like it will quickly become a specimen!!


----------



## gego (Apr 22, 2020)

I have mixed feelings with multi growth. I have a few of them, one is an ML. It has three growth and it took two years to mature one growth, while the two are just lagging behind. I been thinking maybe I should increase the feeding for the three growth. This ML is flowering now with two buds and the first looks like it will be a smaller flower. 
Hoping your experience will be different and share to us your remedy.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 24, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Great growth. Looks like it will quickly become a specimen!!


I hope so!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 24, 2020)

gego said:


> I have mixed feelings with multi growth. I have a few of them, one is an ML. It has three growth and it took two years to mature one growth, while the two are just lagging behind. I been thinking maybe I should increase the feeding for the three growth. This ML is flowering now with two buds and the first looks like it will be a smaller flower.
> Hoping your experience will be different and share to us your remedy.



I have had paphs that broke out two new growths instead of all the common one where one of the two would not develop further. 
On the other hand, other paphs I've had had multiple growths at a time and all of them grew on. 

So far, all three new growths on this Magic Lantern have been equally developing, which is great! 
My other ML took three blooming (three years) before breaking out two growths at a time. Now, it has six new growths at the same time.
I think this younger ML might easily outpace it if its current growing pattern holds in the future.


----------

